# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Sounds like a good plan to me... (Frogs Combat Deadly Fever? - National Geographic)

## Johnny O. Farnen

Sounds like a good plan to me... (Frogs Combat Deadly Fever? - National Geographic)

Frogs Combat Deadly Fever?

----------


## John Clare

Dengue fever is a real problem but I didn't know it was a problem in Argentina.

----------

